# Partition mit Diskpart erstellen + Alignment



## MrCastle (25. August 2010)

Hallo Community,

zwecks Performancetests muss ich eine Partition mit entsprechendem Alignment erstellen, laut einem Whitepaper wird hierbei für Windows das Programm diskpart empfohlen. Nach Angaben des Papers sollte es ausreichen, wenn man nach Aufruf von diskpart den Befehl "select disk n" und dann "create partition primary align=64" aufruft. Das Auswählen der Platte funktioniert soweit auch, das Anlegen eines neuen Volumen geht ebenfalls, nur beim Erstellen der Partition bekomme ich die Meldung "DiskPart was unable to create the specified partition.".
Leider sagt die Meldung nicht allzu viel über den Ursprung des Problems aus, was könnte falsch gelaufen sein, was habe ich evtl. vergessen? Gibt es evtl. andere empfehlenswerte und kostenlose Programme mit denen man Partitionen auch mit dem entsprechenden Alignment erstellen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß
MrCastle


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

welches Betriebssystem verwendest du? WinXP, Win7? Hier die 32 oder die 64 Bit Variante?
Eventuell ist das Programm diskpart nicht mit deinem BS kompatibel. Ein anderer Grund köntne sein, dass das Programm nicht ausreichend Rechte verfügt; Führe es mal aus Administrator aus.

Gruß
BK


----------



## MrCastle (25. August 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Verzeihung für die Unvollständigkeit der Daten, ich benutze Windows Server 2003 Standard 32bit und diskpart ist standardmäßig vorhanden. Ich bin auf diesem Testsystem grundsätzlich als Administrator angemeldet.


----------

